# Need Television Help In The Tt



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a television that does not have a dvd in my tt but when I do hook one up it has to sit on the counter with wires hanging down. Dw does not want get a new television at this time and she won't let me drill an holes or anything .Does any one have suggestions?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Get a new wife?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

How about purchasing a small dvd player (one with a 7" screen or so) and then velcroing to the cabinet wall? The wires from the player can be connected to your tv and your home free.

bbwb


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Willie226,
What model trailer do you have? We have the 23rs with the cabinet so I purchased a 13 inch tv/dvd combo and it fits perfectly in the cabinet. DH put eye screws on the inside of the cabinet and we just bungee around the t.v. and leave it in the cabinet during travel as that is what I wanted not to have to keep moving t.v. around. Purchased at Walmart for less than 100.00 last year. I like the flat screens keystone is doing now without the cabinet and it seems many people on this forum had upgraded to t.v.'s like that, but this is a cheap fix for us right now. Cristy


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

willie226 said:


> I have a television that does not have a dvd in my tt but when I do hook one up it has to sit on the counter with wires hanging down. Dw does not want get a new television at this time and she won't let me drill an holes or anything .Does any one have suggestions?


I to had a problem with drilling holes and cutting into things (all the what ifs) Then DH showed me all the mods people had done, how well they had turned out and how much better things could be. If done right it doesn't take away, it adds value, not to mention the added convenience. Now I'm the first to pick up the drill when I see something that would make TT better.
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

At risk of getting slaped by the dw if she reads this....

"Tis better to ask forgiveness than permission"

hee hee, like jbwcamp said, as long as it is done right holes will add value and convenience.

Kos


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

They sell the wire hiding devices (dont know the name) at lowes. Put the wires inside the plastic track and snap a cover over the top. At least it covers bare wires.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

raynardo said:


> Get a new wife?


Go Head get me in trouble with the wife


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

[quote name='bbwb' date='Jun 10 2008, 10:33 AM' post='296940']
How about purchasing a small dvd player (one with a 7" screen or so) and then velcroing to the cabinet wall? The wires from the player can be connected to your tv and your home free.

bbwb
[/quote

Thanks for the help I might do that. Father's is coming that would be a good idea.

Thanks 
willie


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

they do make small lcds with dv players built in.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try wireloom. Its plastic made for hiding wire and it comes in all sort of colors. James


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is what I did. This is our home bedroom TV, and I just bring it with. I built a shelf for the DVD player in the old TV space.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> Here is what I did. This is our home bedroom TV, and I just bring it with. I built a shelf for the DVD player in the old TV space.


Now I like that idea I wonder if i can convince DW


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Try wireloom. Its plastic made for hiding wire and it comes in all sort of colors. James


x 2


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

willie226 said:


> Here is what I did. This is our home bedroom TV, and I just bring it with. I built a shelf for the DVD player in the old TV space.


Now I like that idea I wonder if i can convince DW








[/quote]

This set up looks great!
How did you mount the TV?


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

I was flipping through the pictures in the forum and saw someone fit a 17" LCD in that space...is that even possible? Maybe their TV area is bigger?

I want to purchase a LCD/DVD combo unit but I want the biggest screen possible that will fit in that area. I haven't been able to find the "perfect" combo, because they all seem to measure bigger than 14"...does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Cari said:


> I was flipping through the pictures in the forum and saw someone fit a 17" LCD in that space...is that even possible? Maybe their TV area is bigger?
> 
> I want to purchase a LCD/DVD combo unit but I want the biggest screen possible that will fit in that area. I haven't been able to find the "perfect" combo, because they all seem to measure bigger than 14"...does anyone have a suggestion?


Cari,

Please reconsider purchasing a combo. The reason I say this is, if the $50 DVD player in your combo takes a poop then you're out a $500 combo! Also, I don't know if you have kids, but if you just buy the TV and then plug in your kids X-Box or PS2/3 then you'll have a DVD player as well.

Click on the _My Mods _link in my signature. You'll see a nice WHITE Samsung that matches the decor and has a lot of great features. You'll also see how I hid all the wires. Honestly, it is one of my better mods.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Cari,
> 
> Please reconsider purchasing a combo. The reason I say this is, if the $50 DVD player in your combo takes a poop then you're out a $500 combo! Also, I don't know if you have kids, but if you just buy the TV and then plug in your kids X-Box or PS2/3 then you'll have a DVD player as well.
> 
> Click on the _My Mods _link in my signature. You'll see a nice WHITE Samsung that matches the decor and has a lot of great features. You'll also see how I hid all the wires. Honestly, it is one of my better mods.


Airboss, very nice work on the tv, mount, and hiding of wires. I've been thinking of hanging out tv on the side of the cabinet as well.

x2 on the tv/dvd combo units. My father in-law bought one of those last year and is already using a $30.00 dvd player from walmart.

Brad


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Good thinking, I have a few extra DVD players laying around but I still want an LCD that will fit into the TV cubby, my DH for sure won't put in a mount. Is the largest that will fit in there 15"? Did this guy have to do something to fit this in this spot?

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=2793


----------

